# Welche Köder fürs little Big Game ?



## Andre´ (11. April 2007)

Hallo Ihr !

Bin im Mai in der Dom. Rep. und hab mir dort für ein paar Tage ein kleines Boot gemietet. Laut Kontaktperson sind die Zielfische 
Barrakuda, Dorado und div. Thunfische. Welche Köder könnt Ihr mir da empfehlen ? Hab etliche Rapalla Wobbler zum schleppen und ein paar Popper. 

Welche Köder soll ich mir noch besorgen ?
Über allg. Schlepp- oder Boots-Spinn-Tipps bin ich auch dankbar. 

Ach ja, hab mir ne Okuma Multi mit 40ziger(ca.400m) Stroft(schreibt man das so?) geholt und als Rute hab ich ne Penn Bootsrute 2,10m mit WG 200-300g.

Lg Andre´


----------



## maesox (11. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Köder fürs little Big Game ?*

Würde es auch mit Rapala Magnums und Salzwasser-Poppern probieren!! Das müßte auf jedenfall funzen!!


Allzu viel Zeug braucht man da nicht oder!!?? Mit dem was Du hast machst nichts falsch!



maesox


----------



## Andre´ (12. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Köder fürs little Big Game ?*

Danke für den Tipp, Maesox !

Hat sonst noch wer ne Ahnung ?


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Köder fürs little Big Game ?*

Versuch doch mal diese Oktopusse mit Fischfetzen am Haken. 
Also ich meine nicht die Norwegen-Jigs, sondern Oktopus-Schleppköder. Gibt es zum Beispiel von Spro. Die haben dann eine spezielle Kopfform und ein Bleigewicht im Kopf und tauchen dadurch unterschiedlich.
Mfg Chris


----------



## Sailfisch (12. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Köder fürs little Big Game ?*

Hallo André!

Schau mal 
http://www.spro.nl/catalogus/de/08/pdf\24.pdf

http://www.spro.nl/catalogus/de/08/pdf\25.pdf

http://www.spro.nl/catalogus/de/08/pdf\26.pdf

http://www.spro.nl/catalogus/de/08/pdf\27.pdf

Ich hatte die Sachen zu testen auf meiner letzten Malediventour mit, kann ich nur empfehlen, und bezahlbar ist es auch.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Köder fürs little Big Game ?*

Genau die meinte ich


----------



## Ansgar (13. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Köder fürs little Big Game ?*

Moinsen,

fuer Barrakuda wuerde ich keine Trolling Lures nehmen - sonst hast Du nen Einmal Lure. 

Fuer Mahi auch nicht unbedingt.

Fuer Barrakuda irgendwas, was fiesen Zaehnen wiedersteht, also Deine Rapallas (falls Plastik) oder Braidrunners oder Mann's, Yo-zuri's usw.
Stahlvorfaecher sind ein Muss.

Fuer Mahi kannst Du gut tote Koederfische nehmen (auf Einzelhaken an Stahlvorfach aufriggen und dann trollen).

Tuna - ja, Trolling Lures, kommt aber auf die Schleppgeschwindigkeit an. Wenn die Lures schnell geschleppt werden muessen fallen die Trolling Lures evtl auch raus.
Schau mal bei Meltontackle.com da kriegst Du ne Idee ...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Andre´ (13. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Köder fürs little Big Game ?*

Danke für die Anregungen, damit kann ich was anfangen !

Stahlvorfach hab ich mir gedacht, aber wie lange und wieviel Kilo ? Hechtvorfächer gibts bis 2o kg, aber reicht das dann, oder brauch ich spezielle zum Schleppen ?

Lg

Andre´


----------



## Ansgar (13. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Köder fürs little Big Game ?*



Andre´ schrieb:


> Danke für die Anregungen, damit kann ich was anfangen !
> 
> Stahlvorfach hab ich mir gedacht, aber wie lange und wieviel Kilo ? Hechtvorfächer gibts bis 2o kg, aber reicht das dann, oder brauch ich spezielle zum Schleppen ?
> 
> ...



No worries.

50cm reicht normalerweise locker aus. 
Hechtvorfaecher kannste abhaken, da meist billiger Plunder und rosten wie nix gutes. Am besten selber basteln - 20kg ist so verkehrt nicht, es sei denn, Du redest von 50kg + Tunas :q 
Kannst aber auch gerne 30 oder 40kg nehmen... Nimm vernuenftige kugelgelagerte salzwasserbestaendige Wirbel. Die kriegst Du auch bei Melton. Denn crimpst Du Dir die Dinger selber - mach nen Flemish Eye, falls mal ne Crimp nicht haelt and Bob is your uncle...

Falls Du das Geld fuer die Wirbel nicht ausgeben willst kannst Du Dir den vorderen Wirbel schenken und das Vorfach auch direkt an den Lure crimpen...

Mit dem Draht kannst Dir den auch gleich die Vorfaecher fuer Mahi (sorry - Dorade nennst Du das Teil, jedenfalls wenn wir beide ne Goldmakrele meinen :q ) selber machen... 8/0er Haken, 50cm Draht und gut - und noch ne lange Rigging Nadel zum Riggen mit einkaufen. 

Lass das mit den Trolling-Lures einfach bleiben, die sind noch etwas fikelinscher zu riggen, insbesondere wenn eine Sektion aus Draht sein muss - oder Du brauchst noch Schaekel usw. 
Ausserdem musst Du denn noch die Geschwindigkeit richtig hinbekommen, damit sie richtig spielen usw.

Nimm Deine Rapallas und gut ist. Damit deckst Du ein grosses Spektrum ab...

Popper trollen ist nicht so die Granate, die Dinger ueberschlagen sich oft. Da nimmst Du besser ne Wurfrute mit und denn immer schoen Richtung Riff schmeissen - und gucken was da kommt.

Generell denke ich waerst Du gut damit beraten einfach noch ne Hechtspinnrute und ne Stationaere mit 300m+ 15kg braid mitzunehmen - ist immer gut fun und wenn Dein kleines Boot eher ne Nussschale als ne 40 Fuss Blackwatch ist, denn faehrst Du damit eh nicht weit raus - da kannst Du lieber in Kuestennaehe bisschen rumblinkern ...

Ansonsten noch ein paar Grundbleie und ein paar Circle Hooks - denn kannst Du auch noch ein bisschen Plumsangeln machen - knallt vielleicht noch ein schoener Grundfisch bei drauf...

Man denkt immer Wunder was da so passiert beim Big Game angeln - dabei passiert da oft genau garnichts. Und denn bist Du froh wenn Du ein paar Alternativen hast, just for fun.

Achso, nimm noch ne kraeftige, lange Loesezange mit und kauf Dir n Buch/Uebersichtskarte ueber die Fische da - gibt bestimmt auch da ein paar giftige. Und ein Gaff ist auch nie verkehrt und ein Kantholz und ein paar Handschuhe...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Köder fürs little Big Game ?*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Denn crimpst Du Dir die Dinger selber - mach nen Flemish Eye, falls mal ne Crimp nicht haelt and Bob is your uncle...



Ist das das?
http://www.thaifishingguide.com/fishtechequip/techniques/knots/flemish_eye.html

Normaler Hechtstahldraht nylonummantelt sollte doch aber gut brauchbar sein zum selber crimpen, oder?
Meine 08/15 fertigen ca.15kg Stahlvorfächer haben mich in Florida schon mal gerettet, nach etlichen Abrissen/Abbissen ;+ von selbst 60er Mono, wonach ich dann die dicken nylonummantelten Hechtdrähte montierte und damit einige Paternoster voll der merkwürdigsten Fische (auf Shrimp) hochziehen konnte. Mit 3 Haken dran machen auch kleinere Fische ne Menge Fez, und die Hechtrute macht nen Halbkreis!


----------



## Ansgar (13. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Köder fürs little Big Game ?*

That's it ...

Hechtdraht - ja, sollte ok sein wenn rostfrei - die billigen Wirbel die da meist dran sind, die rosten aber wie nichts...

Allerdings - hast Du Dir den Draht vom fischen in Florida dann spaeter nochmal angeguckt? Moechte wetten, dass das Zeug sofort angefangen hat zu rosten... Klar irgendwann rostet alles - aber es gibt schon UNterschiede

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Andre´ (13. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Köder fürs little Big Game ?*

@ Ansgar !
So nach dem ich mal 10 min. die SuFu bedient habe, kann ich Deinem Posting auch richtig gut folgen.:vik: 
 Ich glaub auch dass ich bei meinen Rappalas bleiben werde, auch weil ich noch net so viel (also gar keine) Ahnung vom Schleppen hab. Damit vermindere ich dass Risiko dass meine Köder nicht "rund" laufen.
Hab gelesen dass ein Paar Pilker vom verankerten Boot auch nicht so schlecht sein sollen ? 
Ausserdem wollt ich auch nicht unendlich Kohle ausgeben, obwohl sich die Preise erstaunlicherweise in Grenzen halten.
Werd jetzt mal Stahlvorfächer basteln gehen.#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Köder fürs little Big Game ?*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Allerdings - hast Du Dir den Draht vom fischen in Florida dann spaeter nochmal angeguckt? Moechte wetten, dass das Zeug sofort angefangen hat zu rosten... Klar irgendwann rostet alles - aber es gibt schon UNterschiede


Also die Wicklung aus Draht hat angefangen zu rosten, aber auch nicht doll, waren nicht gecrimpt sondern eben angewickelte Schlaufen, der ummantelte Draht hat nicht gerostet, war aber auch nichts groß weggerissen oder durchgebissen. Die Schlaufen auf der Maulseite hatten auch ein paar braune Flecken, ja.
Schätze die Ummantelung macht da schon einen großen Unterschied, solange sie weitgehend unversehrt ist. So'n richtig durchgekautes Vorfach sollte man doch eh nach dem Tag wechseln.


----------



## maesox (13. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Köder fürs little Big Game ?*

Bastel da aber mit äußerster Vorsicht!!!!!  

Nicht`s ärgerlicheres als wenn Du durch eine Nachlässigkeit im Vorfachbau später einen Fisch-und Köderverlust hinnehmen mußt!#h 


Viel Erfolg und einen wunderschönen Urlaub !!!!!


maesox


----------



## Andre´ (13. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Köder fürs little Big Game ?*

Vielen Dank !

Werd meine hoffentlich Positiven Erlebnisse  dann natürlich auch Kund tun !

Danke an alle für die Hilfe !

Andre´


----------



## Ansgar (16. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Köder fürs little Big Game ?*



Andre´ schrieb:


> @ Ansgar !
> So nach dem ich mal 10 min. die SuFu bedient habe, kann ich Deinem Posting auch richtig gut folgen.:vik:
> 
> Werd jetzt mal Stahlvorfächer basteln gehen.#h



Hehehehe :q ,

was nur 10 Minuten? Ich muss einfach meine Postings noch etwas komplizierter gestalten... :q 

Aber mal ernsthaft: gut, dass Du Dich zurecht gefunden hast & viel Spass beim Vorfaecher bauen. 

Ja, Pilken ist auch okay - allerdings kommt man da oft schnell an die Reisegepaeckbegrenzung. Ausserdem ist das mit Deiner Mono dann nichts. Evtl kleine Pilker fuer die von mir angeregte Hechtspinnrute. Achso, und nimm doch noch ein paar Makrelenpaternoster mit fuer Baitfisch sowie just for fun (& vielleicht kommt ein Abendessen dabei raus).

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Andre´ (17. April 2007)

*AW: Welche Köder fürs little Big Game ?*

Hallo, noch mal an alle ! 

Weiss jemand ob es in der Dom. Rep. Tarpon oder Bonefish gibt ?
Diese Fische wären mein Traum !!!!!!!!!!!!

Lg 

André


----------

